# doe meat?



## actonthegoat (Feb 14, 2014)

any reference i look at talks about the difference between buck and wether meat. What about doe meat? I'm new to meat raising. I have two boer does and a third was born last night. I don't need three. Do folks butcher does? Or are they more valuable for breeding?
My dairy herd are prodcing bucklings and my boers are dropping doelings!:?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Meat from females is the same.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe's are more valuable as breeders if they are not flawed and are nice. You can always trade a doe for a wether and raise the wether for meat if you are wanting meat. Or make money off the doe and buy a wether closer to butchering age. 

I know does and bucks are the same for meat, but it seems weird to eat a good doe.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Our herd produces way more goats than we can keep/sell. And whereas they suit our needs; they are not top quality to sell as breeders. So, we eat whatever surplus there is; including does. The meat is wonderful.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

luvmyherd what age do you butcher and what do you give your future freezer kids like shots and such. I need to do this but so far have been able to sell mine. I have a guy who pretty much buys whatever I want to sell but not at a great price.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We do not give any shots to goats who are destined to cross the Rainbow 'Fridge. (The exception being antibiotics if they get sick when very young. Luckily this year we have had no problems.) They do get selenium paste when newborn and a mixture of cloves and other spices and VitB1 at 5 weeks to ward off cocci.
Age depends on how many we have and our needs. We sometimes do very young kids if I need rennet for cheese making.
My favorite age for quantity and quality of meat for amount of feed is 9-18 months. We used to feed grain as we had always heard it makes the meat better. The past few years they have had only hay and pasture (weeds) and the meat has been wonderful.


----------

